# Kugellager schmieren?



## tayler_spin (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wollt mal fragen wie ich die kugellager am besten schmieren kann? Hab meine rolle komplett zerlegt und alle teile entfettet, d.h. kugellager, getriebe etc.
Hab mir das penn rollenfett und rollenöl bestellt, müsste morgen bei mir eintreffen. 
Für die getriebeteile verwende ich natürlich das fett, aber bei den lagern bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ist das fett möglicherweise zu zäh? Das öl alleine ist wahrscheinlich zu dünnflüssig. Vielleicht kann ich sie auch beide mischen? Bin mir da echt nicht sicher. Die kugellager sind offen, somit könnte man die masse auch schön einbringen.
Einzig das kugellager im schnurlaufröllchen ist so klein, dass ich da nur ein tropfen öl draufgeben werde.

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Windmaster (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Eigentlich ist das egal, die Rolle wird nicht mehr so gut laufen, wie am Anfang. Da helfen nur neue Kugellager !

Frag mal jemanden der seine Lager von den Rollen bei Inlinerschuhen gereinigt und neu geschmiert hat.
Ich tippe mal zu 99% wurden die Lager entsorgt und neue gekauft.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Sehe ich auch so.

Meine Lager kaufe ich hier oder hier. Bei den Ferigungstoleranzen wähle ich ABEC 7.

Geschmiert wird mit Quantum Hot Sauce. Öl für die Lager und Fett für das Getriebe.


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Also bei der rolle handelt es sich um eine daiwa laguna 2500 xt spinnrolle. Hab gestern noch mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und hab in auch in diversen ami-foren gelesen, das man z.b. die kugellager bei baitcastern ausschließlich ölt, bei spinnrollen kann man sie ruhig auch fetten. 
Gearde bei baitcastern ist ein besonders leichter lauf der spule ja wichtig.
Hab heut das penn rollenfett und rollenöl bekommen. Ich finde das öl für die größeren lager zu dünnflüssig,denke hier werde ich das fett verwenden. Nur für das schnurlaufröllchen, wo es ja auch auf besondere leichtgängigkeit ankommt, verwende ich das öl. 
Achja, die rolle wurde nur für die angelei im süßwasser verwendet, mechanisch schäden konnte ich keine feststellen. Sie lief einfach nicht mehr so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe

Werde das mit dem fett mal probieren, vorher war ja in den lagern auch so eine fettartiges schmiermittel.

Schreib dann mal wie es mir ergangen ist!

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Algon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Hallo,

ich fette meine Kugellager garnicht, die werden nur geölt. Bei versiegelten Kugellagern, ist ein fetten eh nicht drin.

Ich nehme auch das Penn Angler Set.

MfG Algon


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fette meine Kugellager garnicht, die werden nur geölt. Bei versiegelten Kugellagern, ist ein fetten eh nicht drin.
> 
> ...



Die kugellager sind aber, bis auf das des schnurlaufröllchens, nicht versiegelt. Wie gesagt, war vor der reinigung auch so ne art fett drin. 
In einem forum hat auch einer die komplette wartung seiner shimano stella gepostet. Er hat die kugellager auch gefettet, sah zumindest von der konsistenz her so aus. Das zeug hieß glaub ich reel-x.

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Algon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



tayler_spin schrieb:


> Die kugellager sind aber, bis auf das des schnurlaufröllchens, nicht versiegelt. Wie gesagt, war vor der reinigung auch so ne art fett drin.
> In einem forum hat auch einer die komplette wartung seiner shimano stella gepostet. Er hat die kugellager auch gefettet, sah zumindest von der konsistenz her so aus. Das zeug hieß glaub ich reel-x.
> 
> Mfg
> Philippe



dann nimm doch das blaue Penn Fett, aus dem "Penn Angler Pack", für die Lager.

MfG Algon


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Also hab kugellager, getriebe etc. jetzt komplett mit penn rollenfett neu gefettet. Nach zusammenbau erster test, naja läuft etwas schwergängiger als zuvor. 
Ein paar mal gekurbelt, jetzt läufts schon besser. Denke das fett musste sich erst überall schön verteilen. Nach ein paar weiteren minuten des kurbelns läuft sie meines erschtens besser als am ersten tag. 
Auf das kugellager des schnurlaufröllchens hab ich einen tropfen penn rollenöl gegeben. 
Nochwas, hab beim zusammenbau festgestellt, dass ein teil fehlt. Laut explosionszeichnung befindet sich zwischen oscillating gear und gehäuse noch ein washer, aslo so ne art un unterlegscheibe, die aber nicht vorhanden ist. Hab nach dem zerlegen extra alle teile gezählt, sowie auch wieder beim zusammenbau, das teil war definitiv nicht vorhanden.

Mfgf
Philippe


----------



## schwedenklausi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/FastSearch.html?search=kugellager&=Schnellsuche&initial=truean 

versuche es mal hier mit neuen Lagern

schwedenklausi


----------



## Algon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



tayler_spin schrieb:


> Nochwas, hab beim zusammenbau festgestellt, dass ein teil fehlt. Laut explosionszeichnung befindet sich zwischen oscillating gear und gehäuse noch ein washer, aslo so ne art un unterlegscheibe, die aber nicht vorhanden ist. Hab nach dem zerlegen extra alle teile gezählt, sowie auch wieder beim zusammenbau, das teil war definitiv nicht vorhanden.


das muß nichts heißen, mit den Unterlegscheiben/Washer werden oft Fertigungstoleranzen ausgeglichen.

MfG Algon


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



Algon schrieb:


> das muß nichts heißen, mit den Unterlegscheiben/Washer werden oft Fertigungstoleranzen ausgeglichen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ah, danke, dass wusst ich nicht. Wieder was gelernt!

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## tayler_spin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/FastSearch.html?search=kugellager&=Schnellsuche&initial=truean
> 
> versuche es mal hier mit neuen Lagern
> 
> schwedenklausi



Danke für den tipp, aber ich habe nie gesagt, dass die lager beschädigt sind. Für die zukunft aber mitsicherheit noch brauchbar!

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Shez (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Hi zusammen, 
habe eine Infinity q zaoin die ich dringend mal warten muss. Sie hat 23 mal salzwasser gesehen und ich habe sie nach den Angelausfluegen nicht gereinigt . Letzter Salzwassereinsatz vor 3 Monaten etwa.
Nun hoert sie sich etwas grob an ohne dabei zu Haken oder ähnliches.
Wer kann mir helfen . Ich suche passendes Fett und einen Rat was am besten geölt oder gefettet werden sollte. Ich will nur nicht zu viel machen da ich schon einmal eine Rolle zu sehr geölt habe und danach nur Schwierigkeiten mit der Rücklaufsperre hatte.
Vielen Dank im voraus 

Gruß Shez


----------



## Hecht 1995 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Der Rost lässt grüßen.
Ich glaube nicht das die Kugellager nach ein bisschen Ölen wieder laufen. 
Hast schon rein geschaut?

LG Lukas


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Wie du gesagt hast ... auf keinen Fall zu viel! Denn ich habe auch mal gedacht schön ölen und fetten kann nicht Schaden und beim nächsten Angelausflug ging die Rücklaufsperre auch nimmer. Ich nehme ein ziemlich zähflüssiges Öl bis festes Fett. Und nur an ein paar Stellen. Das verteilt sich dann schon irgendwie. Nimm auf keinen Fall Kriechöl wie z.B. Karamba. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn eine Rolle mal ein bisschen Rost gefangen hat, bekommt man den nie mehr richtig los, weil der einfach überall drin sitzt und das Material schon stark angegriffen hat. Deshalb würde ich sie schon noch mal richten, vielleicht hat sie es ja doch unbeschadet überstanden. Früher oder später wird der Rost aber wieder kommen. 

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Palometta (15. August 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Ich lese leider erst jetzt diesen Tröt aber vielleicht kann ich dennoch ein wenig helfen...

Zu deinem Problem :
Höchstwarscheinlich ist Salzwasser in die Rolle eingedrungen , das ist Wasser verdampft und das Salz ist bei der Arbeit.Je mehr du die Rolle drehst desto größer wird der Schaden!!!!!
Einzige Hilfemaßnahme komplett zerlegen :
Die Rolle mit Bremseinreiniger auswaschen ,die Lager sofern sie geschlossen sind zu mindest eine Seite öffnen ( ich Öffne bei der Ersten Wartung immer direkt beide Seiten) .Das habe ich *Alan Tani* ,dem Rollenpapst aus den USA so abgeschaut 
Danach die Lager ebenfalls auswaschen , zur Not erst eine Nacht in Diesel einweichen und danach auswaschen.

Jetzt komm die Frage  : Fett oder  Öl.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Bei Getriebeteilen und Schiebekulissen würde ich immer fetten ,
Bei Lagern die leicht Laufen sollen, Öl wenn es egal ist Fett.

Jetzt zu Öl und Fett arüber sind schon ganze Glaubenskriege geführt worden !
Es gibt sehr viele gute Schmierstoffe ,aber die guten haben eins Gemeinsam,sie kosten 
Das ist bei Penn Lube so , bei Quantum Hotsauce etc. wie auch bei Cal's Rell & Draggrease so.
Eine US-Marke bedient seid kurzem auch deutschen Raum .Die Firma CorrosionX  ist mit Ihrem Produkt ReelX weltweit bekannt geworden.
Ich will hier nicht spammen , aber ich benutze nichts anderes mehr.
Sowohl die Fett als auch die verschiedenen Öle decken fast alles ab was man sich vorstellen kann.Wie gesagt Fast , den das Schmieren/versiegeln von Kohlefaserbremsen kann nach meinem wissen nur mit den Produkten von Cal's bewerkstelligt werden .
 Normalerweise überleben die meisten Lager beim Ersten mal den Salzkontakt , aber wenn sie  hinne sind müssen sie auch getauscht werden.
Wer bei Conrad fündig wird hat allerdings Glück. Die ABEC-Klasse sollte dann auch höchstmöglich gewählt werden.
Ich beziehe meine Lager von VBX aus den USA .

Wenn dann die Neuen Lager eingebaut werden stellt sich die Frage ob man nicht direkt die Lagerdeckel entfernt und mit hochwertigen Schmiermitteln abschmiert.
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das immer von Vorteil.
Es gibt nur einen Nachteil....ständiges Nachfetten,mindestens einmal in der Saison.
Als kleiner Tip..ich fette auch die Schrauben /Schraubenlöcher immer mit .Und Zwar mit dem Zähesten Fett was ich habe. 
Wer Fragen hat ,gerne auch als PN ...ich helfe gerne 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Joge98 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

Da ich vom Inlinersport komme und mich mit Kugellagen auskenne würde ich sagen du fährst zum nächten Instrumentengeschäft und frägst nach einem Instrumentenöl. Von diesem Öl gibst du dann 4 Tropfen in dein Kugellager. Dann bist du schon fertig ! :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*

von welchen Instrumenten scheibst Du?
Musi / OP oder was?
Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



Shez schrieb:


> ... Ich will nur nicht zu viel machen da ich schon einmal eine Rolle zu sehr geölt habe und danach nur Schwierigkeiten mit der Rücklaufsperre hatte...



Das Problem hat eigentlich jeder Anfänger, der zum ersten Mal seine Rolle wartet und den beliebtesten aller Fehler macht, der darin besteht, dass man das Walzenlager gefettet hat, das nahe der Spule verbaut ist.
Dieses Walzenlager wird oft auch als IAR- Lager, Sperrlager etc. bezeichnet und sorgt bei allen Rollen, ab etwa Baujahr 2000, für die "unendliche Rücklaufsperre".
Wenn man es fettet, ist es gehemmt, die Rücklaufsperre geht dann nur sporadisch, in den meisten Fällen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Ob Fett oder Öl, der Glaubenskrieg lässt sich wie folgt befrieden, bzw. gibt die Antwort Sachverstand und logisches Denken:
Fett hat doch hauptsächlich folgenden Sinn:
- bewegliche Teile schmieren, aber auch das Eindringen von Schmutz(Staub, Materialabrieb, Salz...) zu verhindern. Durch seine mehr oder minder zähe Konsistenz, bleibt es länger am Platz als Öl und schützt dadurch länger vor Verschleiß.

Wenn ich ein dichtes Gehäuse habe, wo das Eindringen von Schmutz nahezu ausgeschlossen ist, kann ich auf Fett beinahe gänzlich verzichten.

Grundsätzlich sind beide Schmierstoffarten soweit entwickelt, das beide fast überall eingesetzt werden können. Es gibt heutezutage Fette, die so niedrig viskos sind, dass sie auch in hochdrehenden Lagern verwendet werden können.
Andersherum gibt es mittlerweile auch Öle, die so stark anhaften, dass sie beinahe genauso dauerhaft Reibung reduzieren, wie es früher nur Fette konnten.

Wenn ich beispielsweise Lager, Buchsen etc. schmieren möchte, die aus selbstschmierenden Werkstoffen gefertigt sind und kein Kontakt mit Schmutz zu erwarten ist(Angelrollen mit gut abgedichtetem Gehäuse), kann auf Fett verzichtet und ausschließlich Öl verwendet werden.
"Selbstschmierend" heißt in unserem Fall nicht, dass gänzlich auf Schmierstoff verzichtet werden kann; es heißt nur, dass jene Teile gewisse "Notlaufeigenschaften" besitzen, dass sie auch gewisse Zeit mit schlechter Schmierung funktionieren ohne gleich den Geist aufzugeben.
Extrembeispiel sind Trinkwasserpumpen, die aus speziellen Bronzelegierungen gefertigt sind, die so stark selbstschmierend sind, dass sie gänzlich ohne separate Schmierung auskommen, weil Schmierstoffe bei Trinkwasser führenden Anlagen schlichtweg nicht verwendet werden durften(möglicherweise heute noch nicht dürfen).
Selbstschmierend sind alle Metalllegierungen mit einem Kupferanteil ab etwa ~55%, also Bronzelegierungen, Messinge(es gibt auch hierbei verschiedene Arten) usw., sowie natürlich Kupfer selbst.
Edelstahlteile, z.B. Achsen, Schubstangen, Excenterführungen und ähnlich langsam bewegte Teile, zumeist aus nicht selbstschmierenden Metallen, wie auch die Hauptantriebsritzel laden zum Schmieren mit Fett ein.
Kugellager schmiere ich, bei weniger dichten Gehäusen, erst eine Seite außen dünn mit Fett ab, ohne es in das Lager reinzupressen, setze das Lager in seine Passung, Nut etc., dann träufele ich von der anderen Seite Öl rein und bestreiche die Seite auch dünn mit Fett, um das Eindringen von Schmutz zu behindern und einen gewissen Notlauf sicherzustellen, wenn sich das Öl später im Betrieb etwas rar macht.
IAR- Sperrlager werden, wie schon erwähnt, niemals gefettet, nur geölt!

Alle nicht verallgemeinerten Hinweise beziehen sich einzig und alleine auf Stationärrollen.

Empfehlen kann ich das Quantum Hot Sauce- Kit, am Besten finde ich die Produkte von Corrosion X!
Meine Lager bestelle ich bei Boca Bearings oder im gut sortierten Modellbauhandel.

Viel Spaß beim Schmieren!


----------



## Palometta (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kugellager schmieren?*



Joge98 schrieb:


> Da ich vom Inlinersport komme und mich mit Kugellagen auskenne würde ich sagen du fährst zum nächten Instrumentengeschäft und frägst nach einem Instrumentenöl. Von diesem Öl gibst du dann 4 Tropfen in dein Kugellager. Dann bist du schon fertig ! :vik:



Wenn man will das die Rolle auch rhythmische Geräusche von sich gibt , warum nicht ?

@Sensitivfischer 
Super Beitrag #6 
Ich frickel vorwiegend an Multis und Baitcaster rum .Nicht nur weil es Spaß macht sondern hauptsächlich um Schäden durch das Eindringen von Salz / Salzwasser vorzubeugen ( man kann auch sagen vorbeugende Instandhaltung :vik: )
Zu den Lagern :
Ich befreie alle Innenlager Grundsätzlich nach spätestens einer Saison von den Deckeln damit man sich vernünftig abschmieren kann.Und in fast jedem Lager finde ich dann Salz , obwohl sie verschlossen sind !
Deshalb bin ich der Meinung das es mehr schadet als nutzt wenn man die Lager ungeöffnet lässt .
Ich habe hier eine kleine Sammlung an Lagern ,die ich bis zu ihrem Einbau in ReelX lagere. Da dieses in die Lager eindringt, brauch mal nach meiner Erfahrung auch erst Jahre später die Lager neu zu schmieren . Manche sind ja sehr sparsam .

Dein Hinweis mit der Unendlich Rücklaufspeere finde ich auch sehr nützlich .Ich konserviere die ( Zum Beispiel bei den Canyon Reels) auch nur mit CorrionsX , sonst setzen sich ja die Walzen fest.

Gruß
Palo


----------

